# wanted: 2 bedroom in a fun town to visit



## amyaanderson (Jul 25, 2021)

We are looking to get away with another couple and would like to visit somewhere that would offer fun bars/restaurants/breweries/sightseeing.....Not having to rent a car would also be a big plus.  (please no Orlando)
The dates would be August 8-13


----------



## amyaanderson (Jul 26, 2021)

We could also do a one bedroom


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 26, 2021)

You're more likely to get responses if you specify at least a general geographic area where you're hoping to travel.


----------



## amyaanderson (Jul 26, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> You're more likely to get responses if you specify at least a general geographic area where you're hoping to travel.





amyaanderson said:


> We could also do a one bedroom


east coast area would definitely be desired


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 26, 2021)

2 bedroom  Desert Club  Vegas???


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2021)

roadtriper said:


> 2 bedroom  Desert Club  Vegas???


Not exactly on the east coast.  

Also it would be miserable in August.


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 26, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Not exactly on the east coast.
> 
> Also it would be miserable in August.


Thank You Captain Obvious!          2 weeks notice might not yield a lot of options


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2021)

roadtriper said:


> Thank You Captain Obvious!          2 weeks notice might not yield a lot of options


True.  But I don't care how desperate I was.  If I wanted East Coast and decent weather I wouldn't choose to go to Las Vegas.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 26, 2021)

How about National Harbor?  It's close to Washington, DC which, except for the shootings, is a fun city.

(I'm paraphrasing Former Mayor-for-Life Marion Barry, who once said, "Except for the killings, Washington has one of the lowest crime rates in the country.")


----------



## jules54 (Jul 26, 2021)

How bout Williamsburg, Virginia? Atlantic City, NJ, Pompano Beach/Ft. Lauderdale FL, Daytona Beach, FL

Text Me
402-432-6706
Julie


----------



## amyaanderson (Jul 27, 2021)

amyaanderson said:


> We are looking to get away with another couple and would like to visit somewhere that would offer fun bars/restaurants/breweries/sightseeing.....Not having to rent a car would also be a big plus.  (please no Orlando)
> The dates would be August 8-13


Fulfilled: We found a place to rent thanks to member!  Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## silentg (Jul 27, 2021)

amyaanderson said:


> Fulfilled: We found a place to rent thanks to member!  Thanks for all the responses.


Where are you going?


----------



## amyaanderson (Jul 27, 2021)

silentg said:


> Where are you going?


We are going to National Harbor in DC


----------



## silentg (Jul 27, 2021)

amyaanderson said:


> We are going to National Harbor in DC


Can you write a review when you get back. I want to go there someday. Have fun!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 27, 2021)

amyaanderson said:


> We are going to National Harbor in DC



If you have questions about the resort or getting around, shoot me a PM.  We live twenty minutes from there and have stayed there a couple of dozen times since it opened.  I'll try to help.


----------

